# Leftovers



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2004)

So I have leftovers of this huge roast. Mostly bones. Is there anything I can do with them? Can I make a soup out of them? What kind of soup, if yes?


----------



## buckytom (Nov 2, 2004)

i just posted a recipe for crock pot onion soup under the soups and stews category. the bones would make a nice stock to substitute for the boullion.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't have an exact recipe for you, Charlie, but you can roast the bones along with some aromatic veggies and then combine with water in a stockpot to make beef stock.  Should make a great base for a variety of soups, including one that has the meat you trimmed off the bones before roasting.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 2, 2004)

Charlie, this makes me think of one of my very favorite "comfort" foods, which is Vegetable Soup made from homemade beef stock -- nothing else like it in the world, IMO.

Roast the bones, as mudbug suggested, with or without vegetables (I omit).  Then dump the bones into a large stockpot, add enough water to cover, then add that same amount again.  Then slowly simmer all day long, even overnight if you wish.  Voila!  Beef stock!  And with a flavor that cannot be compared.

The stock can be used in almost limitless fashion...in anything that calls for beef bullion or stock.  As I said, my favorite soup utilizes beef stock, plus any vegetable I have on hand:  beans, corn, peas, broccoli, asparagus, onions -- nothing is sacrosanct!  Season with salt and pepper to taste, make a big pan of corn bread....and stand aside so that I don't knock you over getting to the stuff!


----------



## honeybee (Nov 8, 2004)

Seeing the topic of leftovers reminds me of my grandfather's homemade soup. Every day for lunch he would make and serve "Qui n Sabi" soup. It means "Who knows?" because his soups were full of leftovers and he added some seasonings. He made roasts frequently - at least once a week. His soups always featured homemade stock. Always homemade and full of leftovers and always delicious!!

As for me and how I use leftovers... Yes, sometimes I put something into a pot for soup to which I sometimes add beans (either canned or soaked and cooked) but I use stock from a can ninety percent of the time. Fried rice is often a possibility for using leftovers.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 8, 2004)

Take Audeo and Mudbug's soup and add barley to it.  A cup or two.  Let it cook until it's tender, then add the vegetables.  It's one of my favorites.  

I don't know why so few people use barley in their soups these days.  I think it's better than rice or noodles.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 8, 2004)

Lately I've been adding orzo to homemade soups.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 8, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> I don't know why so few people use barley in their soups these days.  I think it's better than rice or noodles.


I love barley in my soup!

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Nov 9, 2004)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Psiguyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do too. It is so healthy and has such a great flavor and texture as well.


----------

